# ICD-10 Coding For Preoperative Clearance



## Collette_J (Mar 16, 2018)

I work for a Family Practice physician who often does preoperative clearances for local surgeons. I need a little bit of guidance on coding for for a recent visit. What ICD-10 code should I use if the surgeon requested that he do a preprocedural EKG (Z01.810), a preprocedural chest x-ray (Z01.811) and preprocedural labwork (Z01.812)? Can I use all three or should or should I use the "OTHER preprocedural exam" (Z01.818)? Many of his patients have multiple chronic issues. I have not seen this situation discussed previously. Any help is appreciated.


----------

